# Alardy goats females from Saudi arabia



## Naef hajaya (Mar 25, 2010)

Alardy goats females from Saudi arabia


----------



## Naef hajaya (Apr 2, 2010)

Why No replays for this post


----------



## Brody's Broodello (Apr 2, 2010)

Naef hajaya said:
			
		

> Why No replays for this post


Awesome, I tried to google them, & see your website, but I can't read Arabic!


----------



## Scout (Apr 3, 2010)

Hah, those are too neat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 3, 2010)

Cool goats! 

Do you use their fiber?


----------



## Naef hajaya (Apr 3, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Cool goats!
> 
> Do you use their fiber?


No not in this time, But in the past befor 40 years ago the bedoin use their fiber  to make tents


----------



## churchx3 (Apr 6, 2010)

They look like they could take flight with those ears!  Very pretty.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 6, 2010)

Great goats!!!! Can you fed-x us some??

Kidding aside, I think they are so beautiful.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Scout (Apr 6, 2010)

So they used for milk or what?


----------



## Naef hajaya (Apr 7, 2010)

Scout said:
			
		

> So they used for milk or what?


 they used for milk and meat , and in the past for thire fiber


----------



## The Egg Bandit (Apr 7, 2010)

Their environment looks so desolate.  Makes me wonder how they survive there.  The pens are just sand.  It must cost a lot to bring in feed and water.


----------



## miron28 (Apr 8, 2010)

look at those ears man they are long!


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, those are neat looking. They kind of remind me of Afghan hounds. Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------

